# GTiR Parts on a Sentra



## Mitchell79 (Jan 23, 2004)

I was wondering if it was at all possible to fit a Pulsar Gtir Hood on a 91-94 Sentra, That and the front Facia from the GTir as well, Or if anyone would know where to find a R32 or R33 style kit for the Sentra.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=55009&highlight=gti-r+hood


----------



## Mitchell79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Thanx for the Help Guys*

Not


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The fuck? You've got a serious attitude problem, kid. That link has everything you need to know.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Newbies comming in, DON'T do search, asking for stuipd shit and THEN give us attitude?

man on man...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I know! It's amazing. What, do they think that we're here to bow down to their every whim?

People need to start doing their own fucking research. You wouldn't believe how many times a week someone messages me with "how much is an ACT clutch?" or "where can I get a cool bodykit for my car?"


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Kids these days...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

samo said:


> You wouldn't believe how many times a week someone messages me with "how much is an ACT clutch?" or "where can I get a cool bodykit for my car?"


Those type of questions go straight in the trash. At least that's my standard policy. Same with e-mail.


----------

